# Just wanted to know if you had any answers?



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

For the last 8 months my periods have been very irregular ( from 14 days to 50 days   ) and that is not like me. I came off the pill last Feb which was the first time since i lost my baby. For the first 6 - 7 months i was like clockwork, 29 days every month ( like before the baby) then all of a sudden i started getting pains when i wake up in the morning in my sides about level with my hips.   My periods have not only become irregular but some are really light and some i am flooding   . The only thing that is different is i have been on thyroxine sine Nov 04 so i was on it for 9 - 10 months before my periods started going mad.    My normal periods are about 7 days, with 5 days being reasonably heavy with clots and lots of pain.   Now they are 5 days sometimes flooding ( more than normal ) some that are light and hardly a period   . Also now sometimes i have very little pain   and other times i am in agony   . I know this sounds stupid but i am hoping to get a free cycle of ivf on the nhs and i am so scared that something is wrong with me.   I hope someone can help.  

Jenny


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It really does sound like you need to get checked out to ensure there is nothing wrong with such all over the place cycle.
I see you have a clinic appointment coming up, worth checking that they will be scanning you at that time as this may highlight any problems like polyps which can cause weird bleeding.

Ruth


----------

